# who's going first



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have 5 pygmy Does due anytime from now till 2nd week in May so i thought be fun to try to guess who will go first. I have only had one goat freshen so I am very new to this and am biting my nails off waiting! So i will try to post daily pics of my girls and hopefully they will be good pics also lol they dont like to cooperate when i get the camera.






this is momma,







this is Bernie,







This is Missy,







This is Dezzy, I will get pooch pic tonight I hope but i believe she will be #4,







This is DD i have yet to be able to get pic of her pooch but hopefully I can tonight I am pretty sure she will be last to go so let me know what you think

This is momma's pooch pic from 3 days ago


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Cute goaties, I say the one that is mostly white! =]


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

WOW!  Bernie is so wide that I think she's going to go first!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm going to guess Missy!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thx I am hoping for smooth births for them all! Bernie is very wide isn't she. I just keep changing my mind from day to day on which one will be first lol that was the only pic I could get of Bernie she won't usually let me to close doesn't even let me pet her without a treat lol everyone was good this morning no signs of babies today


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Updated pic of missy and momma only 2 that would stand still


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I say the last goat is gonna go first.....maybe within 24 hrs! Good luck!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Woo that is missy and her udder was a little tighter this morning I can't barely pinch any extra skin soo excited I have just about given up on them having them lol told my husband last night they are just keeping them from me lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Missy. Momma next. Bernie next.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

That is what I am thinking too  thinking missy is a single or twins momma triplets and Bernie definitely twins possible triplets momma has had 2 sets of quads for her previous owners I am hoping just triplets quads scare me afraid of delivery issues


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

These 2 are the only 2 that I don't have to chase for pics lol both are still eating Bernie how ever this morning did not but her udder is still fairly small


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Missy has clear discharge tight udder can't pinch any more skin also didn't eat much this morning do u think today?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm guessing that they are all going to wait until you're insane and then they're going to go each 2 hours apart from each other.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Omg Katie I hope not lol but you will probably be tight momma and Bernie didn't eat this morning either gonna be a long night


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

How long should she push for she seems to be having trouble


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I think it is 30 minutes. What do you mean having trouble? If you feel that ANYTHING, and I mean anything, is wrong, go in. It can't hurt.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Everything went good first one waiting on next pretty sure there is one more first is a girl


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I was just very worried she seemed to be pushing and nothing was happening I did help pull her out


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Good job.  Congrats did you say... HER? Yay, does, everyone likes does!

If she had trouble with the first, she may have trouble with a second, so keep watch.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Second is a boy right be hind him came a sack and she isn't pushing is this after birth my other doe had nothing like this


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes first is girl second boy and she bucked both into ground right after having them so they will be bottle baby's I had to help pull second also


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That does not look like afterbirth. :/


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Should I pop and pull do u think she isn't pushing right now


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

It is just the after birth she has been so different then my other doe


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

All 3 are doing well 1 boy 1 girls mom won't take them but she is doing well other then that


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congrats on twins! that's the placenta....don't pull it, let it come when it's ready.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thx minibarn I did she pushed it out. She is very stressed hoping she settled down I tried to milk her but couldn't her udder is full but no milk in teets any suggestions


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

There is a plug. It WILL come out but you have to try as hard as you can until it does.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes I got the plug only got little out but some better then non she is still very stressed


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm going with bernie then momma. Since missy already went. Is she feeling any better? Don't know about the others


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

In her own pen bothers her so if she is doing ok today I will let her back with the other girls since I am bottle feeding the babies


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Momma's bag is full I can still pinch a little skin but not much she didn't eat any grain last night or this morning so hopefully she will go soon everyone else is acting like there crazy normal selves

View attachment 26184


























Can't wait for next babies!!! I just love them


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

This morning momma's udders seem over full so i am hoping today is the day every one else I think is keeping them babies with them for atleast another week momma did eat this morning and I kept her in her birthing pen for the day she isn't very happy about that but I can't be with her all day 
Missy is doing great as well are her 2 babies I have yet to pick out names for them it doesn't normally take me this long not sure what my issue is


----------

